

Ask HN: Confused: Stay in my comfort zone / work very hard for someone else ? - f2ender

I have been confused about this for a while now. I have a sort-of stable job where I am doing just routine stuff and not learning much on the job (typical 9-5.30 job) I could, however, go out and try to find a new job where I could be learning a lot more. However, I would have to put in longer hours (9-8 or so) and would have very little time outside of the job to do anything.<p>Also, not learning much at the job keeps my mind in a switched-off mode where it is not engaged and being in this state for most of the day blocks any new ideas I might get.<p>A new job, although, would give my mind more fodder, I will probably have to work longer hours for someone else and I'm afraid I might be so tired from work that I might not be able to do any side projects anyhow.<p>Also, I am worried about leaving my current safety-net for the fear of the new job turning out to be worse than this one.<p>Anybody been in a similar situation before ? Any advice the community might have for me ?
======
SwellJoe
I say this to pretty much everyone with these kinds of questions: It will
never be less risky than it is today. You will never have fewer
responsibilities than you have today. As you get older, you collect
responsibilities and obligations and expenses that can't be dramatically
reduced (like children and medical bills). If you are single, don't have kids,
don't have a mortgage, you are stupid for avoiding economic risk that presents
high opportunity for gain. Now is the only time you have to take on extremely
high risk opportunities.

Sure, you can get promotions as you age, and get cost-of-living wage
increases, and you can do it all very safely and without ever having taken a
chance on being out of work or having to cancel your cable and stop eating
out. But, you'll never have another time when it will be less painful to make
mistakes.

So, there's no question here. If you don't have responsibilities that prevent
you from taking chances, why are you even asking? Get off your ass and make
something of yourself. (And if you do have responsibilities, like a wife and
kids, you shouldn't be asking us. You should be asking _them_ , because only
you and they can make those decisions.)

Don't be a coward. Your scary decisions are nothing compared to the risks our
ancestors had to take to make it this far, so do something worthwhile.

~~~
f2ender
Thanks for the advice! It makes total sense. I can, at this time, afford to
take chances. And you make a very good point: There's no better time to take
chances except now. It'll only get worse with time.

------
thaumaturgy
Develop a comfortable cushion of savings -- 3 months' salary wouldn't be too
bad to start with -- and then try the other job out, if you can.

Have you ever watched people get older?

Some people, as they get older, stay really dynamic. Their minds are sharp,
they're active, they "age well". Other people just get old, their minds get
dull and narrow, they begin to define themselves in terms of all the things
they can't do.

The only difference between the two is that members of the first group go out
and challenge themselves all the time, trying new hobbies (or staying active
in current ones), working on the house, in the yard, etc. -- even when it's
hard.

I think that's probably important for young people, too.

So don't stay too comfortable for too long.

~~~
f2ender
"don't stay too comfortable for too long" : very well said!

------
adrianscott
You should question your assumptions. You are assuming you would have to put
in longer hours at a new job. This assumption is limiting you analysis of the
problem (and is a flawed assumption). Start with what you want and then
develop a path to it.

Hope this helps.

------
sidmitra
Like everything else in life. The answer is "It depends".

There is nothing stopping you from learning more with your current job.
Regular working hours still leave you with free time on the weekends, and
maybe an hour or two every day to read up on stuff you like.

Lots of people here, bootstrap a company along with their day jobs. If one's
really motivated to learn new things, then status quo is always
unsatisfactory.

I personally would advise, that you might try working on your own ideas rather
than for someone else. You're bound to learn more.

~~~
CyberFonic
You are not your job! You can stimulate your mind and learn (and that includes
outside of IT too). If you can't get passionate to do that now - you might
want to think of how you will cope with challenges as they crop up. Even dream
jobs can turn into treadmills after a couple of months.

~~~
f2ender
Well, I do understand that. However, if a job actively sucking your energy
instead of giving you the occasional good-feeling of going somewhere,
something is wrong.

If the job is not providing enough fodder for your mind to stay alert, it
shouldn't actively drain you / make you feel listsless.

~~~
CyberFonic
I understand, if your Energy is being drained that bad - constantly, maybe the
attitude that "life's too short to be stuck in a crummy job" is the way to go.
Security is way over-rated anyway, companys go bust, get taken over, managers
change.

------
f2ender
Thanks for the advice, guys. It has made things a lot more clear.

